# Curse of the clicker...



## GeorgeS (Feb 11, 2016)

So the same clicker that I had to remake because the finish cracked has now failed because of the click mechanism. This pen is going to be the death of me! It was getting stuck originally down, but if you rolled your thumb off of it instead of pushing straight down it would pop back up. Took it back to the shop to work on it and it jammed completely. It's a PSI PKBIGCP2. In fact PSI has failed twice on me now. I have a Gear Shift Pen that separated at the tip. Anyway, Ithink I need a reliable click that is similar in size to this pen so I can return a pen for him. Thanks guys!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> So the same clicker that I had to remake because the finish cracked has now failed because of the click mechanism. This pen is going to be the death of me! It was getting stuck originally down, but if you rolled your thumb off of it instead of pushing straight down it would pop back up. Took it back to the shop to work on it and it jammed completely. It's a PSI PKBIGCP2. In fact PSI has failed twice on me now. I have a Gear Shift Pen that separated at the tip. Anyway, Ithink I need a reliable click that is similar in size to this pen so I can return a pen for him. Thanks guys!



I've quit doing clickers for this reason. Can't seem to find one that holds up long enough. The Apex SE has been about the only one I've had good luck with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Tony or Matt ?
@Tclem 
@Sprung 

I have only had bad luck with clickers too...but I have heard good things about the vertex click....


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2016)

I did a lot of reading on clickers because I wanted to introduce some to my offerings. After some research, the only clicker I've tried has been the Vertex Click. So far I've been happy with it. I've got about 6 or 9 out with people who I've sold/given/traded them to. I do have one that I use frequently - have been using it since I made it back in June - and I have had no problems with it.

One thing I would suggest with the Vertex Click is the toothpick trick. Cut the tapered end off a toothpick and insert the straight portion into the top of the clicker (before assembly and before the clicker cap is in place) and mark it to length. Take it out, cut it to length, and then glue it in with the tiniest drop of CA. If you want, I can get pictures for you of the process - I've got a Vertex Click as one of the next pens I'll be making. I won't be turning for a week or two due to an injury, but doing the toothpick trick is easy and I can do that and get pics.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes please show pictures of the toothpick trick. What does it do for it!
@Sprung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 11, 2016)

Sprung said:


> doing the toothpick trick is easy and I can do that and get pics



Yes please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Yes please show pictures of the toothpick trick. What does it do for it!
> @Sprung



Oops - was going to mention the why, but forgot to! The mechanism is plastic and the plunger piece is hollow. The problem that some have had seems to be that if the pen is dropped it can snap off the plunger piece. The toothpick is the same diameter as the hole and it reinforces the plunger mechanism. I forget who is was that suggested the toothpick thing to me, but I've done it to every Vertex Click I've made.

I will try to find some time to sneak into the shop tomorrow and do the work and get some pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 11, 2016)

Vertex is the only click pen I have had any success with. And at times even that is iffy. I've stopped trying with all others.


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 11, 2016)

@Sprung, Yes please on the tooth pic trick as others have said and thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 11, 2016)

Vertex


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 11, 2016)

+1 for Vertex (and I do the same thing as Matt with a piece of toothpick to reinforce the plunger ... I forget if I learned it from him, or him from me, or both of us from someone over on the IAP ... )

I've made Compson click pens too, they aren't as good as Vertex click IMO.

I'm about to try the kit with the stylus on the writing tip (the ink refill pops out through it.) Forget the name of the kit right now. (Vesper, I just checked.)


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you gentleman! I will give the Vertex a shot and see how it holds up. Would love to see the toothpick trick.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the Vertex, but has a major flaw being the mechanism is plastic and if the pen gets dropped
it will break the hollow plastic mechanism.
I solved the problem using a round maple toothpick.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you! So that is just long enough to meet the end of the screw on cap?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2016)

Ahh, I forgot that Les had a picture displaying it. Now I don't have to get pictures. When glued in, the toothpick is flush with the end of the white plastic portion. Make sure you're not using the tapered/pointed ends of the toothpick inside the mechanism.


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 12, 2016)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 13, 2016)

Awesome Trick...Thank you. This kit was one of the many the boys picked out for me to do. LOL


----------

